# 2008 Giant OCR 2 any good?



## brokentux (Jun 17, 2008)

So I've been reading through a lot of threads that recommended the Giant OCR2 over the OCR3 because for a little more money you got Tiagra components instead of Sora.

I haven't gone to my LBS yet so this may not be an issue if I can find an 07 model but looking at Giant's website it looks like the 2008 OCR2 now has Sora components when they used to be Tiagra.

If I did have to choose between this years OCR2 & OCR3 would the OCR2 still be a better choice (or leave me in a spot were I can upgrade parts easier)?

I'm new to cycling and my initial plan is for riding to work (14 mile round trip). However cycling looks fun and I can see myself getting into it more once I have the bike.

Any help or advice is appreciated


----------



## id22793 (Jun 17, 2008)

brokentux said:


> So I've been reading through a lot of threads that recommended the Giant OCR2 over the OCR3 because for a little more money you got Tiagra components instead of Sora.
> 
> I haven't gone to my LBS yet so this may not be an issue if I can find an 07 model but looking at Giant's website it looks like the 2008 OCR2 now has Sora components when they used to be Tiagra.
> 
> ...


My first bike was an OCR2 and I still ride it. I also have a TCR C1 which is strictly for racing and is also an excellent ride but steering is fast and not nearly as stable as the OCR 2. The OCR 2 is a great bike for sport riding and could even be raced although for weight weenies, it might be a bit heavy My OCR 2 now weighs 19.2 lbs. whereas the TCR C1 is 15.2 lbs. That is what a few thousand dollars in upgrades can do for you. You cannot go wrong with the OCR 2 and is always easy to upgrade. My suggestion, however, if you buy the OCR 2, leave it as it is. If you want a higher end bike down the road, buy it just the way you want...you will save a few thousand in the end over buying upgrades by piecemeal. No one who loves the sport has just one bike anyway. Bet you can't have just one!!! Enjoy your ride!


----------

